# nom nom nom



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

PUH-LEZE drop the chickie!!!!!









OMGILOVECHICKIE!









I'm gonna get it... and I'm gonna kill it... and I'm gonna eat it!









And that folks, is how you make a happy corgi.
Looks kind of like a homeless guy who just scored a happy meal. lol.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Bahahaha! That's how Milo looks when he eats! Man, Annie is getting HUGE!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Great pics! Looks like she's enjoying her meal! I'll see if I can get a few photos of my Lucky eating some chicken quarters:smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the pics! Looks like two happy pups there! :smile:


----------

